# Dark side?



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I got so sick of getting messy with my BTE. My hands, cloths, tyvek suite, touching everything with my dirty hands, going 30' up and down on the scaffolding with a bucket attached to my belly like a 9 months pregnant woman almost killing myself . After 3 days of roughing in I said ****.. that. Got home 1-800 and ordered DM bazooka, angle box, angle head 3", roller, gooseneck & 3" nail spotter. I already a pump, 10" and 12" DM boxes.
I just want to be happy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

zack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got so sick of getting messy with my BTE. My hands, cloths, tyvek suite, touching everything with my dirty hands, going 30' up and down on the scaffolding with a bucket attached to my belly like a 9 months pregnant woman almost killing myself . After 3 days of roughing in I said ****.. that. Got home 1-800 and ordered DM bazooka, angle box, angle head 3", roller, gooseneck & 3" nail spotter. I already a pump, 10" and 12" DM boxes.
> I just want to be happy.


Welcome to the dark side zack









You will enjoy the EVIL amount of money you will make.

And you know where to come if you have a problem:thumbsup:


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Welcome to the dark side zack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yes she did find out.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

zack said:


> And yes she did find out.










Zack


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

way to go, you will mos def ask yourself why didn't you buy them earlier!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You probably changed clothes everyday after using that BTE Supertaper, right? 

Now you will be able to wear the same clothes from taping day to sanding day.

And you will get the job done a LOT faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

They're not going to just magically run and give you perfect finish on your first go. Be patient. It's worth it.

Except for the bazooka. I don't get the appeal of that tool at all.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> They're not going to just magically run and give you perfect finish on your first go. Be patient. It's worth it.
> 
> Except for the bazooka. I don't get the appeal of that tool at all.


So how are you taping then, Do tell.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

cazna said:


> So how are you taping then, Do tell.


Homax. Cheap as hell. Bulletproof. Goes anywhere. Adjustable mud bed. Nice picture of an old man on the box.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Agreed! Homax is a awesome product, it does what it says

And its easy to clean


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> Homax. Cheap as hell. Bulletproof. Goes anywhere. Adjustable mud bed. Nice picture of an old man on the box.


Im with you on the homax, Its a great tool. I use one as well, But still zooka corners.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Im with you on the homax, Its a great tool. I use one as well, But still zooka corners.


Agree with u there i got a Homax a while ago and the stuff i have been doing up scafold its been a great little helper:yes: Just wish it would hold a bit more mud!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> They're not going to just magically run and give you perfect finish on your first go. Be patient. It's worth it.
> 
> Except for the bazooka. I don't get the appeal of that tool at all.


wanna race


----------

